# Unterschied zwischen TN und IPS beim Gaming wirklich wichtig?



## Shutterfly (27. August 2017)

Moin moin,

seit einiger Zeit schaue ich mich nun nach einem Monitor im Bereich 24-27" Zoll, da ich von Full-HD zu WQHD wechseln möchte. Da IPS-Panels großteils alle vom gleichen Hersteller kommen und hier die Serienstreuung so hoch sein soll, bin ich eigentlich nicht bereit mich ins Glückspiel einzureihen und zu hoffen, dass ich einen guten Monitor bekomme.

Daher Frage ich mich nun: Wie sehr merkt man wirklich den Unterschied zwischen gutem TN Panel und IPS. Bislang habe ich immer nur auf TN gezockt. Ich habe hier neben einem TN- auch noch ein VA-Panel und ich kenne somit schon die Unterschiede, welche ein TN gegenüber anderen erzeugen kann. Jedoch weiß ich halt nicht, ob dies im Gaming wirklich so den riesen Unterschied macht.

Blickwinkel-Stabilität ist meiner Meinung beim Gaming eher sekundär, da man eh meist frontal aufs Display schaut. Somit bleiben irgendwie nur die Farben als Unterscheidungskriterium übrig.

Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Gamer090 (27. August 2017)

Lies dir hier mal bei Panelarten den Text durch, Painkiller hat es super erklärt  

IPS hat den Vorteil sehr gute Farben zu haben aber dafür ist es langsamer in der Reaktion unter 5ms habe ich noch nicht gesehen aber gut möglich das es die gibt, bei TN hast du günstigere Monitore aber wie im verlinkten Thread schon erklärt nicht so genauere Farbabstufungen wie bei IPS.


----------



## Shutterfly (27. August 2017)

Die Unterschiede sind mir schon bewusst, darauf zielte meine Frage nicht ab.

Die Frage ist: Sieht man es? Merkt man es, wenn man es nicht weiß?

Blickwinkel und Schaltzeiten sind m.M.n. nicht das Problem. Ich schaue nicht von einem Winkel von 60° seitlich auf den Monitor und durch Übertaktungen sind die Schaltzeiten bei IPS erträglich. Die Frage, welche mir auch der Artikel nicht beantworten kann, bleibt also:

Bemerkt man die Farben wirklich wenn man davor sitzt und zockt? Bei einem Shooter z.B. bewegt sich das Bild sehr schnell, außer man campt gerade mal. Kontrast ist höher, Farben kräftiger, im direkten Vergleich definitiv sichtbar. Aber ohne direkten Vergleich?

Setzt man sich vor ein IPS-Display und erfährt eine Offenbarung? Dummes Beispiel: Zwischen SSD und HDD merkt man sofort einen Unterschied ohne den direkten Vergleich erleben zu müssen. Es ist einfach ein sehr starker Unterschied. Wäre er subtiler, wie z.B. zwischen SATA SSD und NVMe, dann merkt man es nicht sofort.

Die Einschätzung suche ich zwischen TN und IPS.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. August 2017)

Achso, ich habe es nie getestet aber wenn ich bei der Arbeit die TN Panel anschaue und mein IPS zu Hause dann merke ich schon das die Farben bei mir kräftiger sind , nur weiss ich nicht was für Einstellungen der Bildschirm dort hat.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (27. August 2017)

Hmm das ist ne Frage wo ich vor mein ersten IPS saß brauchte ich kein vergleich daneben die weitaus kräftigeren/neutralen Farben sind gleich aufgefallen und davor hatte ich einige TN Panels PG78Q,Asus VG etc.

Ich finde in Spielen fällt das auch sehr auf da kanns auch schonmal vor kommen das spiel x ganz anders ausschaut aufm IPS als aufm TN.

Besonders profitieren aber bunte Games Dota,Hots,DMC, etc. da sieht man am deutlichsten den unterschied.

Im Grunde kommen auch noch sachen dadurch zum vorschein was TN einfach verschluckt bei mein ersten IPS Monitor sind mir soviele kleinigkeiten aufgefallen in games die man bei TN garnicht gesehen hatte.


Aber gut jeder muss das für sich entscheiden gibt auch einige die sehen kein unterschied genauso wie es leute gibt die kein unterschied zwischen 60Hz und 144Hz wahrnehmen.

Ne pauschale aussage kann man da halt nicht treffen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. August 2017)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Sieht man es?



Diese Frage ist immer mit "kommt drauf an" zu beantworten, nämlich hauptsächlich auf die person vor dem Bildschirm.

genau wie bei fps-Zahlen, bei Mikrorucklern, bei High gegen Ultra Details usw. ist auch der UNterschied TN/IPS stark von der individuellen person abhängig ob sie es merkt und wenn ja wie stark.

Bei TN/IPS würde ich aus Erfahrung sagen, dass die allermeisten Leute den Unterschied sehen sollten, auch im Blindtest, einfach weil die Panelarten sich schon stark unterscheiden. Ob es dagegen für einen wichtig ist das eine oder andere Panel zu benutzen ist ne andere Frage.

Persönlich würde ich nie wieder ein TN wollen, selbst die neuesten Modelle nicht. Wenn du einmal an ein kalibriertes IPS gewohnt bist und der Fokus stark auf Bildqualität liegt und weniger Reaktionszeiut/geschwindigkeit willst du nie wieder ein TN sehen. Bei anderen, die 144Hz-zocken wollen und wo Reaktion viel wichtiger ist als ob die Farben jetzt minimal anders aussehen wird ein IPS nie in Frage kommen.


----------



## azzih (27. August 2017)

IPS hat halt vor allem  den breiteren Blickwinkel und stellt Farben etwas besser dar, wobei letzteres auch von der Güte der entsprechenden Panels abhängt. Vor allem bei der Schwarz Darstellung sind IPS halt deutlich besser. 

Allerdings muss man auch sagen das heutige TN Panels doch recht gut sind, sprich auch hier bekommt man ein gutes Bild, das für die meisten Spieler mehr als ausreichend ist. Dazu sind TN Bildschirme meist deutlich günstiger und man kriegt sie oft auch in höheren Hz-Zahlen. Und wer gerne schnelle FP-Shooter spielt, der hat mit 120/144 hz enorme Vorteile. Ich persönlich wollte CS auf keinen Fall mehr an nem trägen 60hz Monitor zocken, da nützen dir die besten Framerates nix, wenn der Monitor nicht hinterher kommt.


----------



## iGameKudan (27. August 2017)

Im Vornherein: Ich selber habe bisher noch nicht auf richtig schnellen Displays, also mit 120Hz oder mehr, gespielt. 

Letztes Weihnachten habe ich mir einen Dell Professional P2416D gekauft - war der günstigste WQHD-Screen den ich auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen gefunden hatte (i.d.R. ruft man da an oder schreibt ne Nachricht und kann den sich oft zeitnah abholen...). Ich wollte halt keinen einfachen FullHD-Screen mehr, der Sprung von 1680x1050 wäre zu gering gewesen (zumal FullHD auf 24" von der Pixeldichte her Ihhh ist...). Eventuell wäre auch ein 120/144Hz-Display ne Option gewesen, die waren aber durchgängig deutlich teurer wie die 180€ die ich für den 2416D gezahlt habe.

Ich habe mir da zwar auch so meine Gedanken bezüglich der Reaktionszeit (schon von Dell mit "nur" 6ms angegeben - fürs Fast-Preset...) und dann nur 60Hz gemacht... Aber da bei mir die Auflösung im Vordergrund stand und der Monitor nebenher auch noch eine für den Preis enorm gute Bildqualität bieten sollte (gut, der eine Test den ich eben gefunden habe bescheinigt dem Momitor zwar ne recht unregelmäßige Ausleuchtung - IPS-typisch ist das ja aber immer recht schwankend...), bin ich mal darauf eingegangen.

Weder kann ich eine Schlierenbildung feststellen, und das im Normal-Modus, noch irgendeinen Input-Lag (gut, das hängt ja auch nicht unbedingt vom Paneltyp ab...). Ich spiele primär Shooter wie BF4 oder Payday 2 - also nicht solche kompetetiven Titel wie CS oder Overwatch. Übertaktbar auf 75Hz ist das Teil praktischerweise auch... 

Vorher habe ich auf einfachen und günstigen TN-Monitoren gezockt (zuletzt auf einem Videoseven D22W1 22" mit 1680x1050er-Auflösung, davor auf einem LG Flatron W2243T-PF 21,5" mit FullHD-Auflösung) - zu denen erkenne ich z.B. bei  Scrollen von Websiten keinen nennenswerten Unterschied. Sind aber halt ältere und günstigere Monitore, inwiefern die in Sachen Reaktionszeit mit modernen TN-Monitoren vergleichbar sind weiß ich nicht.

Bei 144Hz-IPS-Panels kann man aber im Grunde schon davon ausgehen, dass die Reaktionszeit völlig im Rahmen sein wird. Wäre ja blöd, wenn das Panel die 144Hz nur in Brei umsetzt...


----------



## Suffi30 (27. August 2017)

Also ich bin von TN 24" Full hd auf 27zoll IPS wqhd mit 120hz umgestiegen. 
Für mich sind da Welten dazwischen


----------



## HisN (27. August 2017)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Daher Frage ich mich nun: Wie sehr merkt man wirklich den Unterschied zwischen gutem TN Panel und IPS. Bislang habe ich immer nur auf TN gezockt. Ich habe hier neben einem TN- auch noch ein VA-Panel und ich kenne somit schon die Unterschiede, welche ein TN gegenüber anderen erzeugen kann. Jedoch weiß ich halt nicht, ob dies im Gaming wirklich so den riesen Unterschied macht.



Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass ESL-Profis nicht auf die Idee kommen würden auf einem IPS-Panel zu zocken, sondern immer die schnellere Variante (TN) vorziehen.
Ich selbst kann mir zur Zeit IPS nicht vorstellen, weil praktisch jeder IPS-"Gaming" Monitor mehr oder weniger gelbe Pissecken hat. Die von den Leuten sogar in kauf genommen werden.
Ich selbst kann mir eigentlich nur noch VA (davor sitze ich)oder OLED)) vorstellen, weil ich mein Schwarz gerne schwarz hätte. Aber das können sich die meisten Gamer wieder nicht vorstellen, weil VA für die meisten Gamer zu langsam ist und OLED für die meisten Gamer zu teuer. Aber scheinbar bin ich zu alt um "Ghosting" oder "Schlieren" zu sehen, die mich stören würden. Gibts bei meinem VA-Panel-Monitor nur in Extremfällen (Webseiten mit schwarzem Grund und weißer Schrift), wo es tatsächlich störend auffällt^^

Und da beißt sich die Schlange in den Schwanz und es passiert genau das was Alki versucht zu sagen.


Es kommt halt drauf an.


----------



## Shutterfly (27. August 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Diese Frage ist immer mit "kommt drauf an" zu beantworten, nämlich hauptsächlich auf die person vor dem Bildschirm.



Deswegen frage ich ja nach persönlichen Erfahrungen 

Ich selbst habe keine Möglichkeit einen IPS-Monitor zu testen ohne mir direkt einen zu bestellen. Die Farben von meinem VA-Panel sind schon ein starker Unterschied aber zum zocken taugt der hier nicht, da er die schlechteste Reaktion auf diesem Kontinent hat 

Um mögliche Überraschungen zu vermeiden bin ich auch bereit zum FS2735 zu greifen, welcher nicht gerade günstig ist.


----------



## 0ssi (27. August 2017)

400€ Aufpreis wegen der Hoffnung auf weniger Backligh Bleeding ? Das ist schon etwas freaky. Damit kannst du nichtmal G-Sync nutzen. Kauf einen C27HG70 mit VA Panel.
Letztens gab es sogar den 32er für 599€ bei Alternate im Angebot. Bei 144Hz muss man ja nicht unbedingt mit Sync zocken weil das Tearing deutlich weniger ist als auf 60Hz.
Mir gefällt der Gesamteindruck von VA deutlich besser besonders wenn man dunkle Szenen hat wirkt es ganz anders als auf TN und IPS. Dafür halt leichtes Schlieren sichtbar.


----------



## Shutterfly (28. August 2017)

Auf G-Sync könnte ich noch am meisten verzichten  

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, dann schaltet VA doch noch langsamer als IPS oder?

*Nachtrag*: Kurze Suche ergab, dass wohl dank overdrive Funktionen VA und IPS bzgl. der Schaltzeit ungefähr gleich auf liegen.


----------



## HisN (28. August 2017)

Ich hab ja einen "langsamen" VA-Monitor vor mir zu stehen.
Der ist mit 8ms angegeben.
Mir persönlich völlig ausreichend, auch ohne das ich den Overdrive anstelle. Gibt halt schnell mal Ghosting.
Da ist wieder das: Kommt drauf an^^


----------



## 0ssi (28. August 2017)

Meiner dürfte trotz Samsung Panel gute 6ms haben aber das reicht sogar für 144Hz völlig aus. Es ist mehr eine "Kopfsache" weil wenn man die Unterschiede der Paneltypen kennt
und weiß, dass mit der LCD Technik nur Kompromisse machbar sind dann entscheidet man sich für die Kombination aus Vor und Nachteilen die einem persönlich am besten gefällt.


----------



## Shutterfly (28. August 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> dann entscheidet man sich für die Kombination aus Vor und Nachteilen die einem persönlich am besten gefällt.



Tjo und da befinden wir uns beim Problem, weswegen ich den Thread eröffnete: Ich kann den Unterschied zwischen TN und IPS noch nicht einschätzen, da ich nie ein IPS im Vergleich hatte  Wenn ich das hätte, dann wüsste ich, ob ich auf die Farben verzichten könnte.

Vielleicht muss ich mal zu den großen überteuerten Elektromärkten gehen und hoffen, dass dort so ein Gaming-Display zu finden ist.


----------



## 0ssi (28. August 2017)

Wenn du dich für einen Paneltyp entschieden hast fehlt ja noch die Größe, Auflösung, Aktualisierungsrate und Bildsynchronisationstechnik. So viele Entscheidungen.


----------



## Viking30k (28. August 2017)

Hm ich hatte bei tn immer das Problem das der obere Teil vom bild etwas dunkler wird ist selbst meinem bruder aufgefallen

Farben finde ich auch um einiges kräftiger 

Also ich merke schon einen starken Unterschied

Mit va habe ich bisher eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht ghosting flackerndes graß wen man die Kamera dreht oder flimmern im gsync modus


----------



## Shutterfly (28. August 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Wenn du dich für einen Paneltyp entschieden hast fehlt ja noch die Größe, Auflösung, Aktualisierungsrate und Bildsynchronisationstechnik. So viele Entscheidungen.



Die anderen Dinge sind einfach zu lösen. Auflösung ist fix, Größe ist favorisiert 24", 27" wenns nicht anders geht. Aktualisierungsrate nicht unter 120 Hz, darüber ist mir latte. G-Sync wäre nice to have jedoch aufgrund des Aufpreises und das Ablösung durch "G-Sync 2" nicht wichtig.

Im Moment scheitert es wirklich nur am Panel


----------



## 0ssi (28. August 2017)

Lustig wäre wenn du dich für 27" WQHD 144Hz G-Sync und VA entscheidest.


----------



## Shutterfly (28. August 2017)

Wieso wäre das lustig?


----------



## 0ssi (28. August 2017)

Weil es das nicht zu kaufen gibt !


----------



## Klarostorix (28. August 2017)

Für mich wäre das aber die interessanteste Option :-t


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. August 2017)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Für mich wäre das aber die interessanteste Option :-t



Für viele gibt es interessante Optionen... VA mit 144 Hz, kalibrierte IPS-4K mit 120 Hz, IPS generell mit <1ms und so weiter.

Das problem ist, dass solche TFTs, würde man sie in Kleinserie für die Interessenten bauen, weit über 10.000€ kosten würden.
Deswegen gibts die (noch) nicht.


----------



## MrIL (22. April 2018)

Und wie sieht es aus, hast du dich entschieden?


----------



## Shutterfly (22. April 2018)

Ich habe mich vorerst zum warten entschieden. Mir war das mit den Monitoren ein zu großes Glückspiel und solang mein aktueller Benq noch problemlos läuft, muss ich mich wohl gedulden.

Persönlich mache ich um das Thema aber auch deswegen einen großen Bogen damit ich nicht permanent in die Versuchung komme. Schlafende Hunde und so


----------



## sdgfredg (22. April 2018)

Ist Subjektiv musst du selbst testen jeder wird was anderes sagen, ich sage JA wenn einem die Bildqualität wichtig ist führt nichts an nem Ips oder gutem Va Panel vorbei.


----------



## IICARUS (23. April 2018)

Habe den Wandel mitgemacht, vor etwa 2-3 Jahre von einem Samsung TN 60Hz auf Eizo 120Hz gewechselt.
Die Farben waren viel Kräftiger und das Schwarz war auch viel besser. Gemerkt habe ich es auch innerhalb von Spielen, jedoch nicht in dem Umfang wo ich mit dem TN kein Spaß gehabt hätte. Mit den 120Hz kam ich auch besser aus, musste nur noch selten VSync verwenden.

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich von VA auf IPS gewechselt, wegen UWQHD (Dell AW3418DW).

Die Farben sind wie beim VA auch sehr gut, nur das Schwarz war auf dem VA besser. Bin aber dennoch sehr zufrieden da ich mit diesem Monitor Glück hatte und er keine Schwächen hat die oft genannt werden. Backlight-Bleeding hat er nicht, er hat wie jedes VA oder IPS Panel IPS-Glow, was aber kaum auffällt, zumindest ich davon kaum was mitbekomme. Das kommt eher vor wenn von der Seite betrachtet wird, was ja nicht der Fall ist wenn mittig davor gesessen wird.

Habe den Kauf nicht bereut und es macht viel mehr Spaß im Format 21:9 zu spielen.

G-Sync habe ich auch, aber muss sagen das der Eizo ohne G-Sync sehr gut lief und ich so kaum ein Unterschied merke.
Aber zu wissen das die Hz an die FPS synchronisiert werden macht auch ein besseres Gefühl. Wie gut das klappt kann ich auch sehen, denn mein Monitor lässt es zu innerhalb des Bildschirms die HZ in Form von FPS anzeigen zu lassen und innerhalb von Spielen kann ich auch die FPS anzeigen lassen. So kann ich dann mitverfolgen ob die FPS und Hz synchron laufen.


----------



## Joselman (23. April 2018)

Ich habe einen Eizo Foris 2333 (IPS 60Hz Neupreis damals 300,-€) direkt neben einem Asus ROG Swift PG278Q (TN 144Hz Neupreis damals knapp 1.000.-€) und daher jeden Tag den direkten Vergleich.

Der Unterschied ist sehr deutlich erkennbar. Nie wieder werde ich mir einen Monitor mit TN Panel kaufen. Mit dem Asus bin ich zwar ansich zufrieden, aber von den Farben kann er mit dem Eizo nicht mithalten.


----------

